
The Million Dollar Homepage – Own a Piece of Internet History(2005) - krisgenre
http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/
======
krisgenre
Trivia - Alex Tew, as a student, to pay his tuition fee, created a website of
1 million pixels. Then he sold every pixel for 1$ and earned 1 million from
his website.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Million_Dollar_Homepage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Million_Dollar_Homepage)

